# Britain to boost Falklands Islands defences



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)

So what? Well, I've been following the news from this area of the world and this is one of those little known “hot spots” that seldom – if ever – appear in American news. The main problem is – you guessed it – oil! There are reported to be massive amounts of oil deposits in and around the island and Argentina is in desperate economic situations. They need income and energy.


The question is – would Argentina actively seek to gain control of those oil deposits?


Read more of this particular story @ Britain to boost Falklands Islands defences - BBC News


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 27, 2015)

longknife said:


> So what? Well, I've been following the news from this area of the world and this is one of those little known “hot spots” that seldom – if ever – appear in American news. The main problem is – you guessed it – oil! There are reported to be massive amounts of oil deposits in and around the island and Argentina is in desperate economic situations. They need income and energy.
> 
> 
> The question is – would Argentina actively seek to gain control of those oil deposits?
> ...


I'm having a great deal of difficulty believing that the Argentines are anxious for a second ass-whipping in the short span of 30 years or so.


----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Well, I've been following the news from this area of the world and this is one of those little known “hot spots” that seldom – if ever – appear in American news. The main problem is – you guessed it – oil! There are reported to be massive amounts of oil deposits in and around the island and Argentina is in desperate economic situations. They need income and energy.
> ...


Great Britain's military is being raped even worse than America's. It's indicated the don't even have enough flyable aircraft to man the new aircraft carrier they're about to launch.

Most of their regiments are down to bare bones and the vast majority of the active units are still involved in Afghanistan.

Argentina knows their weakness and if their generals have their way, they'll attack.


----------



## Bootneck (Mar 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> Great Britain's military is being raped even worse than America's. It's indicated the don't even have enough flyable aircraft to man the new aircraft carrier they're about to launch.
> 
> Most of their regiments are down to bare bones and the vast majority of the active units are still involved in Afghanistan.
> 
> Argentina knows their weakness and if their generals have their way, they'll attack.



Yes, there has been cuts but it is not true to say that most regiments are down to bare bones. Neither are active units involved in Afghanistan any longer. As usual, Argentina are sabre rattling more to divert public attention away from their disastrous economy, rather than any intent to try an invasion again.


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)

I just read where Britain is rotating the frigate currently on station there for another.

A *frigate* for goodness sake!


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 31, 2015)

longknife said:


> I just read where Britain is rotating the frigate currently on station there for another.
> 
> A *frigate* for goodness sake!


A rowboat with a popgun? Scary stuff.


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I just read where Britain is rotating the frigate currently on station there for another.
> ...



I made the comment in jest. But, compared to ships of the time of the war there, a modern frigate is probably equal to the old Argentinian battleship Belgrano.


----------

